# How Fights Get Started (A Joke)



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought this was kind of funny:

One year, a husband decided to buy his mother-in-law a cemetery plot 
as a Christmas gift... 
The next year, he didn't buy her a gift. 
When she asked him why, he replied, "Well, you still haven't used the 
gift I bought you last year!" 
And that's how the fight started..... 

================ 

I asked my wife, 'Where do you want to go for our anniversary?' 
It warmed my heart to see her face melt in sweet appreciation. 
'Somewhere I haven't been in a long time!' she said. 
So I suggested, 'How about the kitchen?' 
And that's when the fight started.... 

================ 

My wife and I are watching Who Wants To Be A Millionaire while we were 
in bed.. I turned to her and said, 'Do you want to have sex?' 
'No,' she answered. 
I then said, 'Is that your final answer?' 
She didn't even look at me this time, simply saying 'Yes.' 
So I said, 'Then I'd like to phone a friend.' 
And that's when the fight started.... 

================ 

I tried to talk my wife into buying a case of Miller Light for $14.95. 
Instead, she bought a jar of cold cream for $7.95. I told her the beer 
would make her look better at night than the cold cream.. 
And that's when the fight started........ 

================ 

I took my wife to a restaurant. The waiter, for some reason, took my order first.. 
'I'll have the strip steak, medium rare, please.' 
He said, 'Aren't you worried about the mad cow?' 
'Nah, she can order for herself.' 
And that's when the fight started..... 
================ 

My wife sat down on the couch next to me as I was flipping 
the channels. 
She asked, 'What's on TV?' 
I said, 'Dust.' 
And then the fight started... 

================ 

My wife was hinting about what she wanted for our upcoming 
anniversary. 
She said, 'I want something shiny that goes from 0 to 
200 in about 3 seconds.' 
I bought her a scale. 
And then the fight started... 

================ 

My wife and I were sitting at a table at her high school 
reunion, and she kept staring at a drunken man swigging his drink as 
he sat alone at a nearby table. 
I asked her, 'Do you know him?' 

'Yes,' she sighed, ' He's my old boyfriend... 
I understand he took to drinking right after we split up those many years ago, and 
I hear he hasn't been sober since..' 
'My God!' I said, 'who would think a 
person could go on celebrating that long?' 

And then the fight started... 

================


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Lmfao...NICE


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Clap clap clap!!

=) i want more!


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

That made me laugh, thank you for posting them.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, that was freakin funny
LMAO


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Lol... thats too funny.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, those are pretty good.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Best humor posted here yet!


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, last one's my fav. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

too funny [email protected]!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Hahaha. That's halarious.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Funny stuff! thanks for sharing


----------



## Elmo (Apr 21, 2010)

after spending all day in a nice dirt trench, I needed that.

Thanks for giving me something to laugh at!

hope you have a blessed day


----------

